# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  إعلان : إيقاف عضوية العضو (متيم اليورو)  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## أسامه عبده

. تعلن إدارة موقع المتداول العربي عن التالي :  أولا :  إيقاف عضوية العضو (متيم اليورو) ، وذلك بسبب مخالفاته المستمرة لقوانين منتديات المتداول العربي ، وتكرر تنبيه أكثر من مرة ، إلا أنه مصمم على توجيه الإهانات إلى شعوب ورؤساء دول عربية مختلفه في أكثر من مرة بكلام لا يليق أن يقال مطلقا وبعبارات نترفع عن ذكرها هنا نظرا لخروجها عن الأدب . كما أنه تكرر منه الإساءة والتهجم والإهانة إلى أعضاء مختلفين في المنتدى   وآخر ما حصل من ذلك كتاباته اليوم والتي تعتبر خارجة تماما عن الأدب والأخلاق التي يتحلى بها أعضاء المتداول العربي وتهجمه المباشر على شعوب كاملة بالإضافة إلى أعضاء في المنتدى   وقد تم نتبيهه أكثر من مرة ، كما أنه وصلنا العديد من الشكاوي السابقة بخصوص هذا الأمر   وهنا نقول كفى ،،، فقد بلغ السيل الزبى ،، وحان وقت الإيقاف   . . ثانيا:  توجيه الإنذار النهائي للعضو (w7sh) ، وذلك نظرا لرده على عبارات العضو (متيم اليورو) بعبارات غير لائقه ، ونحن هنا ننبه الأخ إلى أن التصرف الصحيح هو إبلاغ إدارة المنتدى بمثل هذه المشاركات وعدم الدخول مع المسيئ في مهاترات وسباب وشتائم خارجه عن الأدب  وبناءا على ذلك تم توجيه الإنذار لكم راجين أن لا يتكرر مثل هذا التصرف لكي لا يتعرض معرفك للإيقاف  . . وإدارة المتداول العربي إذن تعلن ذلك ، لتأكد بأنها لن تتساهل مطلقا في مثل هذه التصرفات ، وبأن مثل هذه الأمور لن يتم التهاون أو المجاملة فيها مطلقا مهما كان نشاط أو مكانت كاتبها ، لأن الأدب والإحترام المتبادر لدينا أهم من أي أمر آخر حتى ولو لم يبق في المنتدى إلى عضو واحد   . نعتذر لجميع الأعضاء الذين إطلعوا على المشاركات الخارجه عن الأدب . وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## Lion

الصراحة صدمت اليوم من تصرفات وكلمات اخي المتيم ..  :Frown:  ....

----------


## al-qurashi55

متيم اليورو  لو لم يتم ايقافك  لأقترحت بأن يغيرون صفتك الى (( غريب الأطوار ))   بالفعل تصرفاتك غريبة جداً  هل أصبحت تكرهنا ولا ترغب بوجودك بيننا  قمت بهذه الافعال ليتم ايقافك  يا أخي الكريم  قلها بكل صراحة: أنا لا اريدكم   صحيح اننا سنزعل  لكن سنرضى بالامر ولن نجبرك على شيء لا تريدة   وبالتوفيق لك وللجميع

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:    حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل و أحمده تعالى أنني لا أعلم ماذا حدث ..  نسأل الله العفو و العافية..

----------


## alhamd

:A006:    لا اله الا الله   لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله العلى العظيم  الحقيقه انا لم اشاهد مشاركات اخى متيم الاخيره ولا اعلم ماذا حدث ؟ ولا فى اى موضوع ؟  ويعلم الله كم كنت احترمه واعزه لدرجه اريد ان اعرف  اين هذا الحوار؟ ان كانت مشاركاته مازالت موجوده ولم تحذف  ولكن الستم معى ان الحوار من طرفين وليس طرف واحد  يعنى ممكن الحديث يوصل الانسان الى الخروج   عن حدود اللياقه-- صحيح هومش مبرر ولكن  فى الاخر احنا بشر  ولكن لا يسعنى الا ان اقول لاحول ولا قوه الا بالله

----------


## BahraiN

> حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل و أحمده تعالى أنني لا أعلم ماذا حدث ..  نسأل الله العفو و العافية..

 و انا كذلك

----------


## hishammhk

:A006:    :A015:   
أخواني أعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع اسمحوا لي التعبير عن رأيّ على الرغم من أن مشاركاتي في المنتدى قليلة ولكن أظن انه يجب أن نقول: 
من حق كل فرد أن يعبر عن رأيه وخاصة في مثل هذه الاوقات التي تمر بها الأمة ولكن يبقى الهدف واحد ويبقى ديننا واحد. 
بالنسبة للاخ متيم اليورو فأنا احترمه جدا" كعضو فعال في هذا المنتدى وأظن أن من يعرفه أو يقرأ ما يكتب يسمح له بأن يقول رأيه وأظن أنه لم يخطىء. 
نرجو من الإدارة المحترمة عدم اتخاذ مثل هذه الاجراءات التعسفية بحق الأعضاء لأن الأعضاء مثل الأخ متيم ليسوا ملكا" للإدارة ومن الظلم حرمان الأخ متيم من محبيه و حرمان أعضاء المنتدى من توصياته وتعليقاته التي أجدها تغني هذا المنتدى ولا أبالغ إذا قلت أنه أفضل من على الساحة في هذا المنتدى. 
هذا رأيّ ولكل شخص الحق في إبداء رأيه دون جرح أو هتك لأحد ولكن كلّ منا يخطىء وخير الخطائين التوابون ولا نريد أن نخسر هذا المنتدى الرائع يوما" بعد يوم بفقد أعضائه بهذه الطريقة الظالمة. 
أرجو مراجعة القرار المتخذ وليس عيبا" أن نصحح أخطاءنا (الإدارة أو الأخ متيم).

----------


## أسامه عبده

> لا اله الا الله   لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله العلى العظيم  الحقيقه انا لم اشاهد مشاركات اخى متيم الاخيره ولا اعلم ماذا حدث ؟ ولا فى اى موضوع ؟  ويعلم الله كم كنت احترمه واعزه لدرجه اريد ان اعرف  اين هذا الحوار؟ ان كانت مشاركاته مازالت موجوده ولم تحذف  ولكن الستم معى ان الحوار من طرفين وليس طرف واحد  يعنى ممكن الحديث يوصل الانسان الى الخروج   عن حدود اللياقه-- صحيح هومش مبرر ولكن  فى الاخر احنا بشر  ولكن لا يسعنى الا ان اقول لاحول ولا قوه الا بالله

 . أخي الكريم   لم يكن سوء الأدب في أي حوار ، بل كان الموضوع عادي جدا ، وفجأة العضو تهجم على العضو الآخر بدون أي سبب ، بل تهجم على شعبه كله وعلى حكومته وولاة أمره ، ووصفهم بأوصاف والله أنني أخجل من كتابتها هنا   وبعد أن نبهه أكثر من عضو ، عاد وبعبارات أكثر قبحا وتهجما   وتم بسرعة الحمد لله حذف المشاركات جميعها   وحتى لو كان هناك حوار ، فهذا لن يشفع لأي شخص بالخروج عن روح الأدب ، بل بالتلفظ والتهجم بهذه الطريقة ، خاصة لو كان تم إنذاره أكثر من مره قبل ذلك   أخي حسام ،  أنت كنت تشتكي وقمت بترك المنتدى بسبب مثل هذه التصرفات والتهجمات الشخصية ، والآن أرى في نبرتك التعاطف معها !!!   تقبل تحياتي

----------


## حسن السيد

لاحول ولا قوه الا بالله
ممكن نعرف ايه اللى حصل يااخوان .....
انا لسه جاى حالا من بره 
حسبى والله ونعم والوكيل
واتمنى الا يكون هناك تكييل بمكيالين .... لثقتى الكبيره فى الاداره

----------


## 4539910

> حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل و أحمده تعالى أنني لا أعلم ماذا حدث ..  نسأل الله العفو و العافية..

 وانا لم ارى شيىء

----------


## Lion

> وفجأة العضو تهجم على العضو الآخر بدون أي سبب ، بل تهجم على شعبه كله وعلى حكومته وولاة أمره ، ووصفهم بأوصاف والله أنني أخجل من كتابتها هنا

 وهذا مايجعلني مصدوما بالمتيم حتى هذه اللحظه ! :Frown:   حقيقتا لقد قرأت كل المشاركات لحظة بلحظة قبل مسحها  ولاألوم الادارة على قرارها وموقفها السليم من بعد انذارات سابقة باللرقم من حبنا للمتيم ....

----------


## يورو2006

الى الادارة الموقرة انا دخلت على الرابط 
ولسه مشاركات الاخ متيم موجوده
كيف اعرف قوة الدولار امام جميع العملات

----------


## عماد خالد

> الى الادارة الموقرة انا دخلت على الرابط 
> ولسه مشاركات الاخ متيم موجوده
> كيف اعرف قوة الدولار امام جميع العملات

 أخي الكريم 
المشاركات التي يتم حذفها هي المشاركات محل المشكلة، و لييس كل المشاركات.  
تحياتي لك

----------


## يورو2006

> أخي الكريم 
> المشاركات التي يتم حذفها هي المشاركات محل المشكلة، و لييس كل المشاركات.  
> تحياتي لك

   
اهلا مشرفنا الغالى 
ارجو الاطلاع على هذا الرابط المشاركه رقم 15 https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...t=15598&page=1

----------


## أسامه عبده

> الى الادارة الموقرة انا دخلت على الرابط 
> ولسه مشاركات الاخ متيم موجوده
> كيف اعرف قوة الدولار امام جميع العملات

 . شكرا لك أيها الحبيب   ولكن صدقني لم يتم ايقاف العضو بسبب سخريته من إداره المنتدى مطلقا ، ولسبب بسيط أننا تعودنا منه هذا الشيء هداه الله   صدقني أخي أننا لا ننتقم لأنفسنا مطلقا ، وحتى هذه المشاركات لا نحفذها لأنها تتعرض لنا شخصيا ، ونحن لا نخفي شيئا ، ولكن همنا وحمايتنا هي لأعضاءنا الكرام ، لأن العضو يدخل المنتدى ليجد الفائده وليس لكي يتعرض للسب والشتم وهنا نحن نتدخل   جميع المشاركات التي اوقف بسببها تم حذفها لأنها لا يجوز شرعا ولا يليق أخلاقيا أن تبقى دقيقة واحده   تقبل تحياتي

----------


## أسامه عبده

> أخواني أعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع اسمحوا لي التعبير عن رأيّ على الرغم من أن مشاركاتي في المنتدى قليلة ولكن أظن انه يجب أن نقول: 
> من حق كل فرد أن يعبر عن رأيه وخاصة في مثل هذه الاوقات التي تمر بها الأمة ولكن يبقى الهدف واحد ويبقى ديننا واحد. 
> بالنسبة للاخ متيم اليورو فأنا احترمه جدا" كعضو فعال في هذا المنتدى وأظن أن من يعرفه أو يقرأ ما يكتب يسمح له بأن يقول رأيه وأظن أنه لم يخطىء. 
> نرجو من الإدارة المحترمة عدم اتخاذ مثل هذه الاجراءات التعسفية بحق الأعضاء لأن الأعضاء مثل الأخ متيم ليسوا ملكا" للإدارة ومن الظلم حرمان الأخ متيم من محبيه و حرمان أعضاء المنتدى من توصياته وتعليقاته التي أجدها تغني هذا المنتدى ولا أبالغ إذا قلت أنه أفضل من على الساحة في هذا المنتدى. 
> هذا رأيّ ولكل شخص الحق في إبداء رأيه دون جرح أو هتك لأحد ولكن كلّ منا يخطىء وخير الخطائين التوابون ولا نريد أن نخسر هذا المنتدى الرائع يوما" بعد يوم بفقد أعضائه بهذه الطريقة الظالمة. 
> أرجو مراجعة القرار المتخذ وليس عيبا" أن نصحح أخطاءنا (الإدارة أو الأخ متيم).

    . شكرا لك أخي الكريم ، وبالعكس الباب دائما مفتوح لوجهات النظر وإلا لما أبقينا هذا الموضوع مفتوحه ولتم اغلاقه منذ اللحظه الأولى ، وتأكد أن إدارة المنتدى بشر يصيب ويخطئ وجزى الله خير من صوبها   ولكن اسمح لي ،، كيف حكمت على هذا القرار بأنه (ظالم) ، أخي قوانين المنتدى تنص على التالي :  3- عدم التلفظ بألفاظ غير لائقه من شتم وسب أو تجريح لأي عضو أو مشرف أو مراقب في المنتدى ومن يفعل ذلك سيتم إنذاره أو يتم إيقافه أو حذف عضويته من المنتدى .  
4- عدم التهجم على أي دولة عربية أو إسلامية بألفاظ نابية أو سب شعبها أو حكامها ومن يفعل ذلك سوف تحذف مواضيعه وتحذف عضويته من المنتدى.  
5- عدم المناقشة في مواضيع الأصول والأنساب اياً كانت في المنتدى سواء في مشاركة او رد أو توقيع. ومن يفعل ذلك سيتم مسح ماذكر بدون أي سابق انذار.   . العضو وقع في هذه الثلاث مخالفات جميعا خلال الأسابيع الماضية والله أتتنا شكاوي كثيره على هذا العضو ومن أعضاء مختلفين ، وتم تنبيهه أكثر من مره ، وما زال مصر على أسلوبه ، و ها هو يعود إليها ثلاثتها اليوم ، هل بعد ذلك تعتبر القرار ظالم ،،، سامحك الله    . أخي الكريم ،،، تقول بأنه متميز في التوصيات ، فهل ترضى أخي الكريم أن يقوم شخص بإعطاءك توصيات ناجحة ، ثم يقوم بشتمك وشتم الشعب الذي تنتمي له وإهانته والدعاء عليه ؟؟؟  أخي التوصيات مهمه ، ولكن الأخلاق والإحترام أهم بكثير جدا   . أخي ما ينفر الأعضاء من المنتدى ليس خروج مثل هؤلاء ، ولكن هو أن يشعر العضو بأنه لا توجد إداره تحفظ له كرامته واحترامه   . تقبل تحياتي وشكرا لك على مداخلتك

----------


## حسن السيد

> .   
> 5- عدم المناقشة في مواضيع الأصول والأنساب اياً كانت في المنتدى سواء في مشاركة او رد أو توقيع. ومن يفعل ذلك سيتم مسح ماذكر بدون أي سابق انذار.   . .

 اخى الكريم 
كان قد طلب اخى الكريم حسام العزبى وانا معه
بفتح تحقيق مع الاخت من يرحمنى لتهجمها الكثير على العديد من المواضيع دون سبب مفهوم
وايضا 
ياريت تنظر الى توقيعها اخى الفاضل ابو عاصم
وهل يستحق الحذف ام لا ؟؟؟ لانه يتطرق الى البند الثالث الذى قمت باقتباسه من ردكم الكريم
تحياتى

----------


## waddah

> اخى الكريم 
> كان قد طلب اخى الكريم حسام العزبى وانا معه
> بفتح تحقيق مع الاخت من يرحمنى لتهجمها الكثير على العديد من المواضيع دون سبب مفهوم
> وايضا 
> ياريت تنظر الى توقيعها اخى الفاضل ابو عاصم
> وهل يستحق الحذف ام لا ؟؟؟ لانه يتطرق الى البند الثالث الذى قمت باقتباسه من ردكم الكريم
> تحياتى

    :Good:   وتعدلت على طول

----------


## أسامه عبده

> اخى الكريم 
> كان قد طلب اخى الكريم حسام العزبى وانا معه
> بفتح تحقيق مع الاخت من يرحمنى لتهجمها الكثير على العديد من المواضيع دون سبب مفهوم
> وايضا 
> ياريت تنظر الى توقيعها اخى الفاضل ابو عاصم
> وهل يستحق الحذف ام لا ؟؟؟ لانه يتطرق الى البند الثالث الذى قمت باقتباسه من ردكم الكريم
> تحياتى

  . أخي الدكتور حسن   أيضا استعجلت في الحكم على إخوانك في إدارة المنتدى سامحك الله   أخي أولا الأخت من يرحمني كان تهجمها (إن صح التعبير ) لم يكن شخصي أو فيه سب أو شتم أو إهانة ، بل كان اختلاف في وجهات النظر وإن كان الأسلوب إعتبره البعض قاسيا ، ولكن لم يكن فيه أي سب أو إهانة شخصية مطلقا وأنا تأكدت من ذلك  وقد تم التفاهم مع كلا الطرفين الأخ حسام ، والأخت من يرحمني وانتهى الموضوع بشكل ودي وتسامح الطرفين ورضيا بما توصلت إليه الإداره والحمد لله   أما بالنسبة لتوقيعها ، فلا أتفق معك بأنه يقع تحت أي مخالفة ، وكان ( أنا أكثر إنسانة محظوظة في الدنيا لأنني سعودية ) وليس في هذا سب أو شتم لأي شخص أو شعب   ومع ذلك ، قامت إدارة المنتدى بتنبيهها على التوقيع ، حرصا من الإدارة على عدم الدخول في أي موضوع قد يسبب حساسيات بين الإخوة في المنتدى ، والحمد لله الأخت تفاعلت مع تنبيه الإداره وقامت بتغيير التوقيع مشكوره ، وذلك قبل كتابتك لهذا الكلام بساعات أخي الكريم ، ليتك كنت تأكدت يا دكتور قبل كتابة كلامك   أشكرك يا دكتور على ملاحظاتك ، وأتمنى أن تثق في إدارة المتداول العربي بأنها إن شاء الله تحاول قدر المستطاع تطبيق العدل والمساوات   وما أريد توضيحه للجميع ، بأن السب والشتم لو كان في أي عضو آخر أو أي شعب آخر لتم التعامل معه بنفس الطريقة تماما

----------


## roro

> .   أخي الدكتور حسن   أيضا استعجلت في الحكم على إخوانك في إدارة المنتدى سامحك الله   أخي أولا الأخت من يرحمني كان تهجمها (إن صح التعبير ) لم يكن شخصي أو فيه سب أو شتم أو إهانة ، بل كان اختلاف في وجهات النظر وإن كان الأسلوب إعتبره البعض قاسيا ، ولكن لم يكن فيه أي سب أو إهانة شخصية مطلقا وأنا تأكدت من ذلك  وقد تم التفاهم مع كلا الطرفين الأخ حسام ، والأخت من يرحمني وانتهى الموضوع بشكل ودي وتسامح الطرفين ورضيا بما توصلت إليه الإداره والحمد لله        انا كنت ضيف فقط طوال سنة كاملة .....  حقيقتا انا لا اعرف مابك ... وبهذا الاسلوب الغريب ولكن المؤدب الذى تستخدمة مع الاعضاء وكأن لا عقول لهم .. هكذا اسلوبك .  انا من عشاق متيم اليورو باسلوبة وعلمة وتوصياتة الصائبة جدا جدا ...  ودخلت فقط المنتدى لاعبر عن مدى ضيقى لقراركم الغير عادل .... واستهتاركم بعقول الاعضاء .. هذة هى الحقيقية ...  السيدة من يرحمنى استفزازية جدا جدا ... وهى من جعل متيم يفقد اعصابة ... فهى من يومين قالت لة ومن غير اى سبب ان الملك عبدالله هو الذى يعطيك لتاكل ...  ومن يرضى مثل هذا... وقالت لة ان الملك عبدالله يؤكل كل بلدك ... والادارة قامت بحذف المشاركة والموضوع ...  فمن يرضى كل هذا ... ومن يرحمنى قامت باستفزاز الحمد صاحب استراجية القاهرة الناجحة ....  وحقيقتا اقول عيب للاعضاء المتهكمين على زميلهم متيم ... الا اذا كانت معرفاتهم هى الادارة نفسها .  وفعلا قد طرتوا جميع الاعضاء المميزين ...  ولا اعلم ماذا بعد ... لم يبقى احد مميز .    أما بالنسبة لتوقيعها ، فلا أتفق معك بأنه يقع تحت أي مخالفة ، وكان ( أنا أكثر إنسانة محظوظة في الدنيا لأنني سعودية ) وليس في هذا سب أو شتم لأي شخص أو شعب   ومع ذلك ، قامت إدارة المنتدى بتنبيهها على التوقيع ، حرصا من الإدارة على عدم الدخول في أي موضوع قد يسبب حساسيات بين الإخوة في المنتدى ، والحمد لله الأخت تفاعلت مع تنبيه الإداره وقامت بتغيير التوقيع مشكوره ، وذلك قبل كتابتك لهذا الكلام بساعات أخي الكريم ، ليتك كنت تأكدت يا دكتور قبل كتابة كلامك   أشكرك يا دكتور على ملاحظاتك ، وأتمنى أن تثق في إدارة المتداول العربي بأنها إن شاء الله تحاول قدر المستطاع تطبيق العدل والمساوات   وما أريد توضيحه للجميع ، بأن السب والشتم لو كان في أي عضو آخر أو أي شعب آخر لتم التعامل معه بنفس الطريقة تماما

      انا كنت ضيف فقط  طوال سنة كاملة .....  حقيقتا انا لا اعرف مابك ... وبهذا الاسلوب الغريب ولكن المؤدب الذى تستخدمة مع الاعضاء وكأن لا عقول لهم .. هكذا اسلوبك .  انا من عشاق متيم اليورو باسلوبة وعلمة وتوصياتة الصائبة  جدا جدا ...  ودخلت فقط المنتدى لاعبر عن مدى ضيقى لقراركم   الغير  عادل .... واستهتاركم بعقول الاعضاء .. هذة هى الحقيقية ...  السيدة من يرحمنى استفزازية جدا جدا ... وهى من جعل متيم يفقد اعصابة ... فهى من يومين قالت لة ومن غير اى سبب ان الملك عبدالله هو الذى يعطيك لتاكل  ...  ومن يرضى مثل هذا... وقالت لة ان الملك عبدالله يؤكل كل بلدك ... والادارة قامت بحذف المشاركة والموضوع ...  فمن يرضى كل هذا ... ومن يرحمنى قامت باستفزاز الحمد صاحب استراجية القاهرة الناجحة ....  وحقيقتا اقول عيب للاعضاء  المتهكمين على زميلهم متيم ... الا اذا كانت معرفاتهم هى الادارة نفسها .  وفعلا قد طرتوا جميع الاعضاء المميزين ...  ولا اعلم ماذا بعد ... لم يبقى احد مميز .

----------


## hishammhk

:A006:   :A015:  
السيد العزيز أبوعاصم المحترم، 
أنا لست هنا محامي الدفاع عن متيم اليورو ....لا أقول أنه على صواب أو أنه على خطأ ولكنني أعلم أن الخطأ يمكن تصحيحه.  
ولكنني وبمقدار ما أعرف ومشاهدتي لاغلب مشاركات متيم فهو لا يسيء إلى أحد فأنا مشترك معكم في هذا المنتدى منذ ثمانية أشهر وأنا متابع له وأرى أن متيم هو من أعضاء هذا المنتدى الأكثر فعالية فهو مجتهد ومتعلم وحريص على أن يستفيد كل الأخوان من السوق بدون مقابل بل ويكره من يطلب مقابلا" لتوصياته. 
أنا لا أقول أن أداء ونجاح متيم يجلب له الأعداء ومن يكره التوصيات المجانية ولا أقول أن توصياته تغفر له خطأه و تجريحه بل يجب أن يعاقب ولكن ليس بهذه الطريقة. 
أولا أظن أن متيم ليس برجل صغير في السن وهذا يعني أن النقاش معه على الملأ يفيد. 
كان يجب أن يطرح الموضوع للنقاش ويبدي كل عضو رأيه في متيم ونرى رأي الأغلبية. 
كان يجب أن نسأله لما تقول هذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
أما الآن فيرجى منك أخي أبو عاصم وأنتم بكل تأكيد أهل لها أن نسأل رأي الأخوان (حسن وعماد وبحرين وليون و.........) بمتيم وهل هذا القرار مناسب أم يحتاج إلى تصويب وتعديل. 
لنكن يدا" واحدة ولا ندع الآخرين يشمتون بتفرقنا وضياع جهودنا. 
أرجو من متيم اليورو إن كان يشاهد حوارنا أن يبدي رأيه ولو باسم مستعار مؤقتا" لنرى أين هو الخطأ ونحاول تصويبه.  
كلي ثقة بإدارة المنتدى بأنها لن تدع أعضاءها يفقدون الثقة وروح الحوار * كلنا يخطىء إلا صاحب هذا القبر (سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم)*

----------


## أسامه عبده

> اهلا مشرفنا الغالى 
> ارجو الاطلاع على هذا الرابط المشاركه رقم 15 https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...t=15598&page=1

 . شكرا لك يورو على هذا التنبيه   ووالله لم ننتبه لهذا الموضوع إلا بعد إيقاف العضو ، وليس هو سبب الايقاف مطلقا ، وصدقني لو كنا سنوقفه على مثل هذه العبارات لكان تم ايقافه منذ أكثر من شهر على القليل  تقبل تحياتي

----------


## الدراهم100

إخوتي  :A015:  
نسال الله أن يرينا الحق حقا ويرزقنا اتباعه والباطل باطلا ويرزقنا اجتنابه
يا إخوة طبعا كلنا يؤمن بحرية الرأي ولكن كلنا كذلك يؤمن بأن الحرية أيا ماكانت ليس معناها إيذاء الأخرين ولو كنت تمر بضغوط أو أي ظرف كان 
وكذلك كلنا لايرضى ان يحجب الموقع في دولة من الدول التي ننتمي إليها بسبب تصرف أو كلمة ليس من وراءها طائل .
وكذلك لا ترضى ولا أرضى أن يسب شعبي أو شعبك ( ووالله إن المؤمنين إخوة ) ولو إختلفت دولهم .
وكذلك لا نرضى أن يتضرر أحد من مسؤولي المنتدى بسبب أحد الأعضاء .
بعد هذه المقدمة 
أظن الإخوة في الإدارة 
أعلى وأسمى من أن يقوموا بإلغاء عضوية أحد المنتمين للمنتدى دون أن يكونوا وصلوا إلى طريق مسدود .
نسأل الله أن يوفقنا لما يحب ويرضى وأن يؤلف قلوبنا للخير .

----------


## roro

> إخوتي  
> نسال الله أن يرينا الحق حقا ويرزقنا اتباعه والباطل باطلا ويرزقنا اجتنابه
> يا إخوة طبعا كلنا يؤمن بحرية الرأي ولكن كلنا كذلك يؤمن بأن الحرية أيا ماكانت ليس معناها إيذاء الأخرين ولو كنت تمر بضغوط أو أي ظرف كان 
> وكذلك كلنا لايرضى ان يحجب الموقع في دولة من الدول التي ننتمي إليها بسبب تصرف أو كلمة ليس من وراءها طائل .
> وكذلك لا ترضى ولا أرضى أن يسب شعبي أو شعبك ( ووالله إن المؤمنين إخوة ) ولو إختلفت دولهم .
> وكذلك لا نرضى أن يتضرر أحد من مسؤولي المنتدى بسبب أحد الأعضاء .
> بعد هذه المقدمة 
> أظن الإخوة في الإدارة 
> أعلى وأسمى من أن يقوموا بإلغاء عضوية أحد المنتمين للمنتدى دون أن يكونوا وصلوا إلى طريق مسدود .
> نسأل الله أن يوفقنا لما يحب ويرضى وأن يؤلف قلوبنا للخير .

    
هل هذا المعرف .. الدراهم 100  هى الادارة ... كفاكم استهتار بعقول عباقرة ومحللين .

----------


## أسامه عبده

> انا كنت ضيف فقط طوال سنة كاملة .....  حقيقتا انا لا اعرف مابك ... وبهذا الاسلوب الغريب ولكن المؤدب الذى تستخدمة مع الاعضاء وكأن لا عقول لهم .. هكذا اسلوبك .  انا من عشاق متيم اليورو باسلوبة وعلمة وتوصياتة الصائبة جدا جدا ...  ودخلت فقط المنتدى لاعبر عن مدى ضيقى لقراركم الغير عادل .... واستهتاركم بعقول الاعضاء .. هذة هى الحقيقية ...  السيدة من يرحمنى استفزازية جدا جدا ... وهى من جعل متيم يفقد اعصابة ... فهى من يومين قالت لة ومن غير اى سبب ان الملك عبدالله هو الذى يعطيك لتاكل ...  ومن يرضى مثل هذا... وقالت لة ان الملك عبدالله يؤكل كل بلدك ... والادارة قامت بحذف المشاركة والموضوع ...  فمن يرضى كل هذا ... ومن يرحمنى قامت باستفزاز الحمد صاحب استراجية القاهرة الناجحة ....  وحقيقتا اقول عيب للاعضاء المتهكمين على زميلهم متيم ... الا اذا كانت معرفاتهم هى الادارة نفسها .  وفعلا قد طرتوا جميع الاعضاء المميزين ...  ولا اعلم ماذا بعد ... لم يبقى احد مميز .

 . أخي شكرا لك على حماسك لهذا الموضوع رغم أنها فقط ثاني مشاركه لك في المنتدى !!!  أخي الموضوع السابق الذي تتكلم عنه إنتهى كما وضحت سابقا ، وتم حله مع جميع الأطراف بشكل سلمي ، والصورة التي نقلتها غير كاملة أخي الكريم ، وحله بطريقة سلمية المفروض يحسب لإدارة المنتدى ليس ضدها   ويشهد الله ثم يشهد أخي حسام أن سبب حله بطريقة سلمية هو حرص الادارة على عدم ايقاف عضوية (متيم يورو) ويشهد على ذلك أخي حسام حسب المكالمة الهاتفية بيننا  أما إتهامك لإدارة المنتدى باستخدام أكثر من معرف ، فجزاك الله خيرا ، فهذا اتهام تسأل عنه أمام الله ، وبيني وبينك الله ويوم الحساب تنكشف الأمور   والسلام عليكم

----------


## أسامه عبده

> هل هذا المعرف .. الدراهم 100 هى الادارة ... كفاكم استهتار بعقول عباقرة ومحللين .

 . ما شاء الله الإداره نشيطة جدا 550 مشاركه  :Regular Smile:    أخي انت سجلت قبل قليل لتدافع عن عقول العباقره والمحللين جزاك الله خير ؟  أخي رجاءا لا مجال للمهاترات بارك الله فيك ، وأنت من أول مشاركه اتهمتنا وقلت لك بيني وبينك الله   ألا يكفي هذا حفظك الله ؟  رجاءا لا نريد أن يخرج الموضوع عن حدوده ،،، رجاءا ...  تركنا الموضوع مفتوحا إحتراما للأعضاء الكرام ، وأنت بهذا الأسلوب تضطرنا لإغلاقه ، فلماذا كل هذا ؟

----------


## w7sh

> .   تعلن إدارة موقع المتداول العربي عن التالي :  أولا :  إيقاف عضوية العضو (متيم اليورو) ، وذلك بسبب مخالفاته المستمرة لقوانين منتديات المتداول العربي ، وتكرر تنبيه أكثر من مرة ، إلا أنه مصمم على توجيه الإهانات إلى شعوب ورؤساء دول عربية مختلفه في أكثر من مرة بكلام لا يليق أن يقال مطلقا وبعبارات نترفع عن ذكرها هنا نظرا لخروجها عن الأدب . كما أنه تكرر منه الإساءة والتهجم والإهانة إلى أعضاء مختلفين في المنتدى   وآخر ما حصل من ذلك كتاباته اليوم والتي تعتبر خارجة تماما عن الأدب والأخلاق التي يتحلى بها أعضاء المتداول العربي وتهجمه المباشر على شعوب كاملة بالإضافة إلى أعضاء في المنتدى   وقد تم نتبيهه أكثر من مرة ، كما أنه وصلنا العديد من الشكاوي السابقة بخصوص هذا الأمر   وهنا نقول كفى ،،، فقد بلغ السيل الزبى ،، وحان وقت الإيقاف   . . ثانيا:  توجيه الإنذار النهائي للعضو (w7sh) ، وذلك نظرا لرده على عبارات العضو (متيم اليورو) بعبارات غير لائقه ، ونحن هنا ننبه الأخ إلى أن التصرف الصحيح هو إبلاغ إدارة المنتدى بمثل هذه المشاركات وعدم الدخول مع المسيئ في مهاترات وسباب وشتائم خارجه عن الأدب  وبناءا على ذلك تم توجيه الإنذار لكم راجين أن لا يتكرر مثل هذا التصرف لكي لا يتعرض معرفك للإيقاف  . . وإدارة المتداول العربي إذن تعلن ذلك ، لتأكد بأنها لن تتساهل مطلقا في مثل هذه التصرفات ، وبأن مثل هذه الأمور لن يتم التهاون أو المجاملة فيها مطلقا مهما كان نشاط أو مكانت كاتبها ، لأن الأدب والإحترام المتبادر لدينا أهم من أي أمر آخر حتى ولو لم يبق في المنتدى إلى عضو واحد   . نعتذر لجميع الأعضاء الذين إطلعوا على المشاركات الخارجه عن الأدب . وبالتوفيق للجميع

 انا اعتذر عما بدر مني في لحظة غضب  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الدراهم100

> هل هذا المعرف .. الدراهم 100 هى الادارة ... كفاكم استهتار بعقول عباقرة ومحللين .

  :Wink Smile:   :015:  كيف عرفت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## يورو2006

السلام عليكم
نرجوا من الاداره قفل الموضوع بتاتا 
خلينا فى مشكلة الدولار هل سيهبط ام يرتفع
وعلى فكره الليله ليلة الين 
وتصبحون على خير

----------


## Lion

> انا اعتذر عما بدر مني في لحطة غضب

  :Good:  ..

----------


## عياد

الأخوة الأعزاء   بداية لابد ان يثق الجميع في ان ادارة المنتدى لاتطبق القانون بل تطبق روح القانون ولا بد ان نتفق ان قوانين المنتدى وضعت للحفاظ على حقوق العضو ذاته قبل الاخرين  
. انا لم ارى مشاركات الأخ متيم يورو الا الان وبصراحة شيء صعب ان يوجد على صفحات المتداول العربي فكلنا نكن الاحترام والتقدير لشخص متيم يورو الا ان التهجم بهذا الشكل على اخوة مسلمين وجرحهم لمجرد انتماءات الدول هو جرح لكل المسلمين وهنا اقول مسلمين قبل ان يكونوا اعضاء المتداول العربي او سعوديون او مصريون او كويتيون او غيرهم من البلدان 
 . وبكل صراحة نحن جميع مشرفي اعضاء المتداول العربي على مدى شهر تقريبا حذفنا كم من المشاركات من تهجم على اعضاء وخروج عن المواضيع والمهاترات بهدف المحافظة على عضوية اخينا متيم يورو وراسله الأخ الفاضل طلال من اجل ضبط النفس فحتى لو كان هناك اي استفزاز لا يكون الرد بالتهجم وسب لانسان او دولة باكملها وعدة مرات
 .  نحن في ادارة المنتدى نعمل دوما من اجل ابقاء المودة والمحبة بين الاعضاء والمنتدى وضع بهدف المناقشات التعليمية وليس من اجل الحوارات الغير هادفة والبعدية عن اهداف المنتدى والتي غالبا ماينتج عنها صدام وخروج عن لياقة الحديث  
. وفي النهاية كل احترامنا وتقديرنا للاخ متيم يورو ولكن القانون قانون مهما كان الشخص ونتذكر قول المصطفى عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام ( لو ان فاطمة بنت محمد سرقت لقطعت يدها ) وهو مايعني ان القانون يسري على الجميع   
تحياتي لجميع اعضاء المتداول العربي

----------


## سهم

شكرا ايه امنتدى العزيز
فكم عانينا من هذه النوعيات التي لاتقدر ماتقول واقول له ولغيره(لايرم الا الشجرة التي فيه ثمر)

----------


## الرادف

:A015:   ابو عاصم بعد اذنك ياليتك لم وتحذف الموضوع وتتركه لمدة معينة ليطلع عليه الجميع ومعرفة مقدار الخطأ الذي وقع فيه الاخ الموقوف ويقدرون موقف الادارة حتى لا يأتي احد ويقول الادارة ظالمة و.......  :A012:

----------


## عماد خالد

> انا اعتذر عما بدر مني في لحظة غضب

   أخي الكريم w7sh  أحيي فيك شجاعتك الأدبيّة....  و الله إني لحزنت كثيراً عندما قرأت ما كتبت... ..  و الآن تبدل هذا الحزن فرحاً  تحياتي و تقديري و احترامي

----------


## أسامه عبده

> ابو عاصم بعد اذنك ياليتك لم وتحذف الموضوع وتتركه لمدة معينة ليطلع عليه الجميع ومعرفة مقدار الخطأ الذي وقع فيه الاخ الموقوف ويقدرون موقف الادارة حتى لا يأتي احد ويقول الادارة ظالمة و.......

 . شكرا لك أخي على إقتراحك الوجيه   ولكن صدقني لو تركت العبارات كان تم ايقاف على الأقل عشر أعضاء ، لأنها عبارات جارحه ومستفزه لمن يقرأها ولا بد أن يرد عليها وسندخل في مهاترات وأكثر من شخص راح يوقف بسببها  بعدين أنا كنت أعتقد أن أعضاء المنتدى عندهم ثقة في قرارات الأداره وأنها لن تقدم على إيقاف عضو نشيط إلا بعد كمية من التنبيهات والتأكد من أنه يستحق الايقاف

----------


## رعد الجنوب

********** تم التعديل بواسطة المشرف والعتب الأكبر على الإدارة وتهاونها مع تكرار إساءاته وغمزه ولمزه .. وعدم حسمها معه منذ وقت طويل .. وأراها مع غيره سريعة التصرف حاضرة القرار !!ولكن تمّ الصواب أخيراً وهذا يحمد للإدارة ويشكر . وأخيراً نسأل الله أن يهديه إن كان في علمه أنّه سيهتدي وأشك في ذلك كثيراً والله أعلم .

----------


## سهم

> والعتب الأكبر على الإدارة وتهاونها مع تكرار إساءاته وغمزه ولمزه .. وعدم حسمها معه منذ وقت طويل .. وأراها مع  
> غيره سريعة التصرف حاضرة القرار !!ولكن تمّ الصواب أخيراً وهذا يحمد للإدارة ويشكر .  
> وأخيراً نسأل الله أن يهديه إن كان في علمه أنّه سيهتدي وأشك في ذلك كثيراً والله أعلم .

 نعم لن نرضى بمثل ذلك الكلام ولن نسكت عن الكلام المعلومة دوافعه ولكن تصرف حكيم من المنتدى بحدفه والا لتطور الموضوع

----------


## أسامه عبده

> ********** تم التعديل بواسطة المشرف  
> والعتب الأكبر على الإدارة وتهاونها مع تكرار إساءاته وغمزه ولمزه .. وعدم حسمها معه منذ وقت طويل .. وأراها مع  
> غيره سريعة التصرف حاضرة القرار !!ولكن تمّ الصواب أخيراً وهذا يحمد للإدارة ويشكر .    
> وأخيراً نسأل الله أن يهديه إن كان في علمه أنّه سيهتدي وأشك في ذلك كثيراً والله أعلم .

 . أخي الحبيب رعد الجنوب   بداية أعتذر منك والله أشد الاعتذار للتعديل على موضوع ، رغم أن الكلام الذي عدل كان في قمة الأدب والمنطقية والذوق الرفيع والله ، ولكن إعذرني على تعديله   الهدف أنني لا أريد مطلقا أن يفهم أن السبب في الايقاف كان هو الدفاع عن دوله أو شعب معين ، لا والله ، بل كلنا هنا إخوه مسلمين ، تجمعنا كلمة واحده ، والتعدي على أي مسلمة أو دوله اسلامية هو تعدي على جميع الدول الاسلامية سواءا بسواء   وأقسم لكم بالله ... أن الشخص الذي اتصل بي هاتفيا لتنبهي عن الموضوع ويطلب مني ايقاف عضوية متيم ليس من الشعب الذي تعدى عليه متيم بل إنه من نفس جنسية الأخ متيم   وهذا ما يدل أننا ولله الحمد جميعا إخوه وأحبة لا نرضى الاهانة على كائن من كان

----------


## alhamd

> السيدة من يرحمنى استفزازية جدا جدا ... وهى من جعل متيم يفقد اعصابة ... فهى من يومين قالت لة ومن غير اى سبب ان الملك عبدالله هو الذى يعطيك لتاكل ...  ومن يرضى مثل هذا... وقالت لة ان الملك عبدالله يؤكل كل بلدك ... والادارة قامت بحذف المشاركة والموضوع ...  فمن يرضى كل هذا ... ومن يرحمنى قامت باستفزاز الحمد صاحب استراجية القاهرة الناجحة ....

  :A006:     :A015:    اخى الكريم ابو عاصم  انت تعلم جيدآ مدى حبى وتقديرى لك وثقتى بك وصدقك   وانت تعلم انا تسامحت عن حقى بعد مكالمتك وفعلآ كان من اسبابها   حرصك على متيم اليورو وهذا يحسب لك وانا شاهد على ذلك  ولكن انا لى سؤال واحد فقط والله شاهد على وعليك وانا اعلم انك دائمآ   صادق وامين ولله الحمد   السيده من يرحمنى قالت هذا الكلام عن مصر وشعب مصر بعد المكالمه التليفونيه بيننا ؟ ام قبل ؟  ان كان من قبل فلا يوجد اى مشكله لاننا قلنا عفى الله عما سلف والله يحب المتسامحين ونبدء بدايه جديده  وانا راجل كلمتى واحده ولا اغيرها ابدآ  اما ان كان بعد المكالمه فأسمحلى هذا مش تدخل منى فى الاداره   وانا لن اتنازل عن وقف عضويتها   ويعلن ذلك فى العام والسبب   وهذا ابسط حقوقى  وحقوق اخوانى المصريين   وانا واثق فى حكمك وعدلك   تحياتى لك   حسام العزبى  المسلم وموحد بالله  المصرى وأفتخر بذلك ولله الحمد  والاخ لكل المسلمين عرب او اجانب  حسام العزبى  _ملحوظه :_  ارجوا ان لا يغلق الموضوع لان غلقه   سيعتبر بمثابه تأكيد لنا بما لا نتمناه  وفقكم الله

----------


## حسن السيد

> اخى الكريم ابو عاصم  انت تعلم جيدآ مدى حبى وتقديرى لك وثقتى بك وصدقك   وانت تعلم انا تسامحت عن حقى بعد مكالمتك وفعلآ كان من اسبابها   حرصك على متيم اليورو وهذا يحسب لك وانا شاهد على ذلك  ولكن انا لى سؤال واحد فقط والله شاهد على وعليك وانا اعلم انك دائمآ   صادق وامين ولله الحمد  السيده من يرحمنى قالت هذا الكلام عن مصر وشعب مصر بعد المكالمه التليفونيه بيننا ؟ ام قبل ؟  ان كان من قبل فلا يوجد اى مشكله لاننا قلنا عفى الله عما سلف والله يحب المتسامحين ونبدء بدايه جديده  وانا راجل كلمتى واحده ولا اغيرها ابدآ  اما ان كان بعد المكالمه فأسمحلى هذا مش تدخل منى فى الاداره   وانا لن اتنازل عن وقف عضويتها   ويعلن ذلك فى العام والسبب   وهذا ابسط حقوقى  وحقوق اخوانى المصريين   وانا واثق فى حكمك وعدلك   تحياتى لك   حسام العزبى  المسلم وموحد بالله  المصرى وأفتخر بذلك ولله الحمد  والاخ لكل المسلمين عرب او اجانب  حسام العزبى  _ملحوظه :_  ارجوا ان لا يغلق الموضوع لان غلقه   سيعتبر بمثابه تأكيد لنا بما لا نتمناه  وفقكم الله

 وأنامعك بشده يااستاذ حسام لايمكن ان يمر هذا الكلام مرور الكرام دون حساب سواء قبل او بعد

----------


## cashu

السلام عليكم
بدايه احيي ادارة المنتدى على القرار الحكيم والذي يحافظ على منتدى راقي واحترام متبادل بين الاعضاء ولو اني لم ادخل في تفاصيل الموضوع لكن ثقتي كبيرة في هذا المنتدى وهم لا يفعلون الا الصواب 
تحياتي للجميع .

----------


## رعد الجنوب

أخي الحبيب أبو عاصم  
فعلاً استغربت وتعجبت ودهشت واندهشت لماذا عدلت في ردي ! رغم أني لم أجرح أحداً بشق كلمة . ,اقدّرموقفك ولكن  
هذا سيعطي انطباعاً للأعضاء بأني أسأت أو تجاوزت ... أفضل إبقاءه والرأي لك .  
وبالنسبة للأخت (من يرحمني) فوالله ثم والله لم أقرأ مايقال عنها أنها كتبته سبّا أو شتماً ولاعلم لي به .. وإن كانت  
أخطأت فالقانون يطبق على الجميع . وإن كانت قد اعتذرت فقد فعلت مالم يفعله الرجال .

----------


## alhamd

> وأنامعك بشده يااستاذ حسام لايمكن ان يمر هذا الكلام مرور الكرام دون حساب سواء قبل او بعد

   بالتاكيد اخى حسن   ولكن انا عن نفسى فى المكالمه تسامحت والمحترمين فى الدنيا   يعلموا جيدآ ما معنى كلمه الرجال  اما انتم فلكم ماشئتم ان تتمسكوا به  واقسم بالله لولا كلمتى وعهدى مع الاخ ابو عاصم لن اتسامح لا من قبل ولا من بعد ولن اترك الموضوع ابدآ  تحياتى اخى العزيز

----------


## سهم

> أخي الحبيب أبو عاصم  
> فعلاً استغربت وتعجبت ودهشت واندهشت لماذا عدلت في ردي ! رغم أني لم أجرح أحداً بشق كلمة . ,اقدّرموقفك ولكن  
> هذا سيعطي انطباعاً للأعضاء بأني أسأت أو تجاوزت ... أفضل إبقاءه والرأي لك .  
> وبالنسبة للأخت (من يرحمني) فوالله ثم والله لم أقرأ مايقال عنها أنها كتبته سبّا أو شتماً ولاعلم لي به .. [SIZE=5]وإن كانت  
> أخطأت فالقانون يطبق على الجميع . وإن كانت قد اعتذرت فقد فعلت مالم يفعله الرجال  . [/SIZE]

 ن

----------


## alhamd

:A006:     :A015:    اخى الكريم ابو عاصم  انا منتظر ردك  انا لن تغفل عينى حتى اعلم الحقيقه ان شاء الله  وفى الانتظار

----------


## احمد حمدان

إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم  ******** إنما الأمم الأخلاق ما بقيت                            فإن همُ ذهبت أخلاقهم ذهبوا ******** الله يصلح الحال

----------


## أسامه عبده

> اخى الكريم ابو عاصم  انت تعلم جيدآ مدى حبى وتقديرى لك وثقتى بك وصدقك   وانت تعلم انا تسامحت عن حقى بعد مكالمتك وفعلآ كان من اسبابها   حرصك على متيم اليورو وهذا يحسب لك وانا شاهد على ذلك  ولكن انا لى سؤال واحد فقط والله شاهد على وعليك وانا اعلم انك دائمآ   صادق وامين ولله الحمد  السيده من يرحمنى قالت هذا الكلام عن مصر وشعب مصر بعد المكالمه التليفونيه بيننا ؟ ام قبل ؟  ان كان من قبل فلا يوجد اى مشكله لاننا قلنا عفى الله عما سلف والله يحب المتسامحين ونبدء بدايه جديده  وانا راجل كلمتى واحده ولا اغيرها ابدآ  اما ان كان بعد المكالمه فأسمحلى هذا مش تدخل منى فى الاداره   وانا لن اتنازل عن وقف عضويتها   ويعلن ذلك فى العام والسبب   وهذا ابسط حقوقى  وحقوق اخوانى المصريين   وانا واثق فى حكمك وعدلك   تحياتى لك   حسام العزبى  المسلم وموحد بالله  المصرى وأفتخر بذلك ولله الحمد  والاخ لكل المسلمين عرب او اجانب  حسام العزبى  _ملحوظه :_  ارجوا ان لا يغلق الموضوع لان غلقه   سيعتبر بمثابه تأكيد لنا بما لا نتمناه  وفقكم الله

 . أخي حسام  أخي الدكتور حسن   هون عليك ولن أخفي عنك شيئا ولن أغلق الموضوع مطلقا وأنا تأخرت في الرد لكي أعود للموضوع المحذوف وأتأكد منه    الحمد لله أنك بينت للإخوة أن الهدف من حل الموضوع سلميا هو حرصي على الأخ متيم بأن لا يوقف عضويته   أما سؤالك ، فالجواب ،   أولا  الموضوع قديم وقبل المكالمة بكثير وله أكثر من شهر   ثانيا  متيم يورو قال كلاما مفاده بأن يحترم السعوديه فقط من أجل ملك سابق ، أما البقية فهم مولاهم بوش ويطيعونه من أجل مصلحه اسرائيل   فردت عليه الأخت من يرحمني ردا (شخصيا) بكلام لا يخرج عن الأدب مطلقا ،ولم تلفظ كلمت (مصر) مطلقا ولا الشعب المصري مطلقا  ويشهد الله على ذلك   هل فهمت الآن السيناريو ؟  أخي صدقني لن تكون أكثر غيره على مصر الحبيبة من المصري الأصيل الذي اتصل بي اليوم وطلب مني ايقاف متيم وهو يشطاط غيطا   أخي أرجوا أن لا ندخل في التفرقه بين الشعوب ، فوالله كلنا مسلمين وإخوه ولو الكلام في حق أي شعب آخر لما ترددت لحظه في ايقاف عضويته   ويشهد الله على ذلك

----------


## ali333

> بالتاكيد اخى حسن      ولكن انا عن نفسى فى المكالمه تسامحت والمحترمين فى الدنيا   يعلموا جيدآ ما معنى كلمه الرجال  اما انتم فلكم ماشئتم ان تتمسكوا به  واقسم بالله لولا كلمتى وعهدى مع الاخ ابو عاصم لن اتسامح لا من قبل ولا من بعد ولن اترك الموضوع ابدآ  تحياتى اخى العزيز

 اخواتي الكرام تفاجأت بهذا الكلام عن ما قالته الاخت من يرحمني وانا لم اراه لكن لو كانت قد قالت هذا الكلام فيجب ان يتم ايقافها و لو كان اخي حسام قد سامح و انا واثق انه يتكلم عن شخصه فماذا عن باقي المصريين؟
لو لم يتم ايقافها علي اساس انها اعتذرت فهذا يعني انه قد يأتي احد الاخوة المصريين و يفعل ما فعلته
لرد كرامتنا ثم يعتذر!
و لن تستطيع الادارة ايقافه بل ستتقبل اعتذاره لانها لو اوقفته سيكون هذا معناه  :Frown:  
ارجو تطبيق القانون علي كل الاعضاء

----------


## سيف الرحمن

متيم اليورو !!!!!!! 
صدمة بصراحة !! 
الله يصلح الحال ! 
أرجو أن تكون العقوبة مؤقتة يعود بعدها الأخ أكثر تألقا وتعقلا إن كان هذا الكلام صحيح !

----------


## عبده المصرى

الى الاستاذ الفاضل ابوعاصم  اتمنى رجوع الموضوع المحذوف مع حذف الكلمات الخارجة ليتبين للجميع الحق،،،، ولكم جزيل شكرى،،،،

----------


## الرادف

> أخي أرجوا أن لا ندخل في التفرقه بين الشعوب ، فوالله كلنا مسلمين وإخوه ولو الكلام في حق أي شعب آخر لما ترددت لحظه في ايقاف عضويته   ويشهد الله على ذلك

  :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## أسامه عبده

> السيدة من يرحمنى استفزازية جدا جدا ... وهى من جعل متيم يفقد اعصابة ... فهى من يومين قالت لة ومن غير اى سبب ان الملك عبدالله هو الذى يعطيك لتاكل ...  ومن يرضى مثل هذا... وقالت لة ان الملك عبدالله يؤكل كل بلدك ... والادارة قامت بحذف المشاركة والموضوع ...

 . . أخي الكريم   لقد عدت للمشاركات المحذوفه والتي تتكلم عنها حرصا على المصداقية   الكلام هذا غير صحيح ويشهد الله على ذلك ، وكان ردعها عليه ردا شخصيا بحتا ، ولم تتكلم عن بلده مطلقا   الرجاء عدم الاصطياد في الماء العكر   كما أود التوضيح بأن 2 من مشرفي المتداول العربي من مصر الحبيبه ، فهل تتوقع أنهم كانوا سيسكتون عن مثل هذه المشاركات   حذف العضويه يكون وفقا لقوانين المنتدى وليس للبلد المنتمي لها العضو أي دخل في الموضوع مطلقا والدليل انظر إلى عدد الموقوفين وجنسياتهم   هداك الله وردك إلى الصواب

----------


## وليد الحلو

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## MR.JPY

تحية طيبة للجميع 
احب ان اذكر الاخوه بأن الاداره تعمل في صالح المنتدى وتفعل ماتراه مناسبا وان لم يكن اخطأ الاخ متيم اليورو لما قاموا بأيقاف عضويتة ولكن اتمنى من الاخ العزيز ابوعاصم ان يترك له انذار نهائي لانه فعلا رجل محترم لكن يفقد اعصابه بسهوله . 
تحية خاصة جدا الى اداره المنتدى

----------


## أسامه عبده

> تحية طيبة للجميع 
> احب ان اذكر الاخوه بأن الاداره تعمل في صالح المنتدى وتفعل ماتراه مناسبا وان لم يكن اخطأ الاخ متيم اليورو لما قاموا بأيقاف عضويتة ولكن اتمنى من الاخ العزيز ابوعاصم ان يترك له انذار نهائي لانه فعلا رجل محترم لكن يفقد اعصابه بسهوله . 
> تحية خاصة جدا الى اداره المنتدى

 . أخي الحبيب شكرا لك على كلماتك   الحقيقة تم بالفعل اعطاءه الانظار الأخير الأسبوع الماضي ، ولكن الله المستعان   ومع ذلك ، أبواب المنتدى دائما مفتوحه ، ويمكنه تقديم اعتذار وطلب عوده على بريد المنتدى وتنظر الاداره في الأمر   تأكد أن الإداره حريصه على أن لا تفقد أحد من الأعضاء كائنا من كان ، ولكن كما يقال في المثل   آخر الدواء الكي   والله المستعان

----------


## رعد الجنوب

إخواني  
أراكم تتحاملون على الأخت وتنسون السبب الحقيقي للمشاكل  
تنسون وبعضكم قد يتناسى من الباديء بالسب والشتم والجلافة  والغلضة  
أراكم تركزون على ردة الفعل - إن حدثت - وتنسون الفعل نفسه  
أراكم تنسون وبعضكم يتناسى ماكان يهذي به الشخص المذكور  
وتنسون وبعضكم يتناسى استهتاره بأخينا عمار وغيره  
أراكم تنسون وبعضكم يتناسى إساءاته المتكررة لنا ولبلدنا  
أراكم تنسون أو تتناسون استهزاءه بالأخت وشعبها وبلادها  
تكالبتم عليها وتركتم الحق وراءكم ظهريّا ونسيتم المخطيء ابتداءً وغضضتم الطرف عنه  
اتقوا الله  
عجبا .. لمن ينتقد الضحية ويغض الطرف عن الجلاّد

----------


## سيف الرحمن

ومالذي دخل السياسة في منتدنا هذا ؟!!!!حسبي الله على كل مثير للفتن ..أروع ما في المتداول العربي المحبة التي تجمع قلوب أعضاءه .. وأنا أقترح يا بو عاصم بكل صراحة أن يتم شطب أي شخص يحاول إثارة الفتنة أو إدخال العنصرية بيننا بدون حتى سابق إنذار لأن هذا يكون شيطان ولا يشرف منتدانا المحبوب تواجده بيننا !!!نسأل الله السلامة والعافية !

----------


## alhamd

> .  أخي حسام  أخي الدكتور حسن   هون عليك ولن أخفي عنك شيئا ولن أغلق الموضوع مطلقا وأنا تأخرت في الرد لكي أعود للموضوع المحذوف وأتأكد منه   الحمد لله أنك بينت للإخوة أن الهدف من حل الموضوع سلميا هو حرصي على الأخ متيم بأن لا يوقف عضويته   أما سؤالك ، فالجواب ،   أولا  الموضوع قديم وقبل المكالمة بكثير وله أكثر من شهر   ثانيا  متيم يورو قال كلاما مفاده بأن يحترم السعوديه فقط من أجل ملك سابق ، أما البقية فهم مولاهم بوش ويطيعونه من أجل مصلحه اسرائيل   فردت عليه الأخت من يرحمني ردا (شخصيا) بكلام لا يخرج عن الأدب مطلقا ،ولم تلفظ كلمت (مصر) مطلقا ولا الشعب المصري مطلقا ويشهد الله على ذلك   هل فهمت الآن السيناريو ؟  أخي صدقني لن تكون أكثر غيره على مصر الحبيبة من المصري الأصيل الذي اتصل بي اليوم وطلب مني ايقاف متيم وهو يشطاط غيطا   أخي أرجوا أن لا ندخل في التفرقه بين الشعوب ، فوالله كلنا مسلمين وإخوه ولو الكلام في حق أي شعب آخر لما ترددت لحظه في ايقاف عضويته   ويشهد الله على ذلك

    :A006:     :A015:    الاخ الفاضل ابو عاصم  جزاك الله خيرآ على توضيح الامور  واعلم اخى الكريم انى متوسم فيك الصدق ومقتنع الان بذلك  واعلم انك تدافع عن الحق والعدل بين الاعضاء   وهذا هو الدافع بين الاعضاء للاستمرار فيه وتزايد العدد يوم عن يوم  ولكن بغض النظر عن احداث اليوم   فليعلم الاعضاء جميعآ لن نقبل المساس بالافراد اوالكلام عن بلادنا  تحت اى مسمى  اما السيده من يرحمنى فتعلم جيدآ اننا كأعضاء فى المنتدى لن نسمح لها  لا باللفظ ولا بالقول ولا بالاشاره لاى لفظ خارج عن الحدود  ومع احترامى للاداره جميعآ   لانكى تستخدمى اسلوب الاستفزاز وبالادب ومطلوب منا جميعآ ضبط النفس  ولتعلمى لن نضبط انفسنا المره القادمه  اسف للاطاله وبارك الله فيكم جميعآ  أشكرك اخى ابو عاصم

----------


## alhamd

> إخواني   
> أراكم تتحاملون على الأخت وتنسون السبب الحقيقي للمشاكل  
> تنسون وبعضكم قد يتناسى من الباديء بالسب والشتم والجلافة والغلضة  
> أراكم تركزون على ردة الفعل - إن حدثت - وتنسون الفعل نفسه  
> أراكم تنسون وبعضكم يتناسى ماكان يهذي به الشخص المذكور  
> وتنسون وبعضكم يتناسى استهتاره بأخينا عمار وغيره  
> أراكم تنسون وبعضكم يتناسى إساءاته المتكررة لنا ولبلدنا  
> أراكم تنسون أو تتناسون استهزاءه بالأخت وشعبها وبلادها  
> تكالبتم عليها وتركتم الحق وراءكم ظهريّا ونسيتم المخطيء ابتداءً وغضضتم الطرف عنه  
> ...

   اخى العزيز رعد الجنوب  لك الحق فيما ذكرت نحن لا نتكلم عن موضوع متيم فأن اخطآ فلابد من موقف معه  ولكن الذى لا تعلمه ان كل المنتدى يعلم جيدآ بالذات عن هذه السيده ومدى استفزازها لكل الاعضاء واسلوبها الهجومى  وحدث ذلك معى مرارآ واخى ابو عاصم يعلم جيدآ كم انا تسامحت ورديت عليها بأدب  فهل هى وقفت اسلوبها الاستفزازى  طبعآ لا  اعلم انك حكيم وعندى الدليل على ما اقول   وكل طلبنا كان هو العدل والقصاص الذى امر به رسول الله  وقلت ان كانت فعلت فتوقف وهذا هو طلبنا  وقد تم الرد من اخونا ابو عاصم انها لم تقل   واخذته مسلم به   هذا هو الموضوع  تحياتى لك

----------


## ابن المدينة

:A006:    :A015:    أخواني الاعزاء  جميعكم عند تسجيله في المنتدى قرا الشروط ووافق عليها  لذلك يجب علينا الالتزام بهذة الشروط تماماً  ومسئلة أن عضو يخطي فهذا وارد بشكل يومي  لذلك يجب علينا عدم الرد على اي مشاركة خارجة عن الادب وشروط المنتدى بل يجب علينا إبلاغ الإدارة بذلك لحذف المشاركة والقضاء على المشكلة من بدايتها وعدم الدخول في مهاترات دينية أو سياسية او قبلية تدخلنا في أمور نحن بغنى عنها .    ولا تنسوا أن اسم المنتدى هو  المتداول العربي  وفي الختام نسئل الله أن يوفقنا لما يحبه ويرضاه

----------


## أسامه عبده

. إخواني الأحبة   أعتقد أننا فتحنا المجال على مصراعيه لجميع التعليقات ، وحان الوقت لطوي هذه الصفحة والعوده إلى عملنا    وقد قمت بالاتصال بالأخ الحبيب حسام العزبي ووضحت له المشاركات التي تم حذفها حرصا على توضيح الصوره كامله وحتى لا نسمح لأحد بالاصطياد في الماء العكر   وقد إتفق معنا على إيقاف العضو متيم اليورو ، كما أقرنا وبالرغم من عدم اتفاقه مع أسلوب الأخت من يرحمني ، إلا أنه أقرنا بأنها لا تستحق الايقاف   وأعتقد بهذا من الأفضل أن نسدل الستار على هذا الموضوع ونغلقه  ونختم كلامنا بشكرنا للأخ (متيم يورو) على كل ما قدم في المنتدى خلال فترة تواجده ، وإن كان يعز علينا أن ينتهي الموضوع بهذا الشكل ، إلا أن عزاءنا الوحيد هو التنبيهات التي وجهت له أكثر من مرة بدون فائده   وأبواب المنتدى مفتوحه دائما ، وبإمكانه مراسله بريد الموقع للمناقشه حول أي موضوع لعل الله يهدي الأمور ويصلح الأحوال   وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------

